# Learning to play the cello



## damarie

I am a retired music professor who has just started to learn the cello. I would appreciate any suggestions for etude books (in addition to Potter, _The Art of Cello Playing_), particularly for the beginner stage.


----------



## dkrisner

G. Schirmer Instrumental Library cello collection easy to intermediate level is a good beginner book.


----------



## damarie

Thanks. I'll check that out.


----------



## dkrisner

Its a little more difficult than most beginner books, but for someone with a musical backround it shouldn't be to difficult.


----------



## jericollins

Alwin Schroeder, 170 Foundation Studies for Violoncello. They begin quite easy and are progressively more difficult.


----------

